# one = μία // a = μια



## Aeriko (Apr 29, 2014)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Σε αναθεώρηση δουλειάς μου από τον τεχνικό κλάδο, ο διορθωτής επεσήμανε ότι το *one *πρέπει να μεταφράζεται ως *μία*, ενώ το *a *ως *μια *(προφανώς όταν αναφέρεται στο θηλυκό γένος). Μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Γνωρίζει ο διορθωτής κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2014)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1810-Μία-σου-και-*μια-μου


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2014)

Το a συχνά δεν είναι ανάγκη να μεταφράζεται καθόλου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Aeriko said:


> ο διορθωτής επεσήμανε ότι το *one *πρέπει να μεταφράζεται ως *μία*, ενώ το *a *ως *μια *(προφανώς όταν αναφέρεται στο θηλυκό γένος).





Palavra said:


> Το a συχνά δεν είναι ανάγκη να μεταφράζεται καθόλου.



I'm a man and I'll do what I want. = Είμαι άντρας και το κέφι μου θα κάνω.

Και συχνά μεταφράζεται _ένας_ ή _ένα_. Αρσενικό και ουδέτερο δεν κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα σε αριθμητικό και αόριστο.

Αλλά, ναι, κάποιοι ενοχλούμαστε απίστευτα από τα παρακάτω:

Και μία μέρα, στα καλά καθούμενα...

Θέλουμε: «Και μια μέρα...»


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Θέλουμε: «Και μια μέρα...»


Και μια και δυο και τρεις και χίλιες δεκατρείς, μπορώ να πω. 

Και μια βραδιά, εν μια νυκτί, ανέκραξε: Ικαρία είναι μόνο μία, αλλά Νικαριά είναι μόνο μια.

Έχει κανείς μία μια φωτιά; Επειδή φτάνει η μια, ενώ με άλλη μία μπορεί να γίνουμε μπουρλότο. 

Μα εγώ αγαπώ μία... κι άλλη μια, μοναδική.


----------



## crystal (Apr 29, 2014)

Ένας rule of thumb που δίνω στους ασκούμενους στο γραφείο είναι ο εξής: αν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί νοηματικά με το "κάποια", τότε είναι "μια". Δεν καλύπτει όλες τις περιπτώσεις χρήσης του "μια", αλλά τους βοηθάει για αρχή. Μετά μια, δυο, τρεις, το μαθαίνουν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

crystal said:


> Μετά μια, δυο, τρεις, το μαθαίνουν. :)


Η δυσκολία μου με το συγκεκριμένο είναι πασίγνωστη στις πέντε ηπείρους και τους επτά ωκεανούς, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι μία το σωστό;


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

...
Άλλοι το λένε _μία δύο τρεις,_ άλλοι _μια δυο τρεις_. Κι αλλιώς το λέει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, αναλόγως πού. 
Άρα τι σωστό, φωνητικά τουλάχιστον;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

Επειδή είναι σαφώς αριθμητικό. Μετά, πώς να μην την πατάω συνεχώς; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Στο http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1810-Μία-σου-και-*μια-μου
το δεύτερο παράδειγμα είναι το _μια_ σαν αριθμητικό χωρίς έμφαση:
Μια του κλέφτη, δυο του κλέφτη, τρεις και την κακή του μέρα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

...
Εκείνο δεν το λες με τίποτα: _μία του κλέφτη, δύο του κλέφτη... _:bored:

Μία των ημερών, θα βάλω δύο καρπούζια σε μία μασχάλη δυο καρπούζια σε μια μασχάλη, ο καιρός τους πλησιάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 29, 2014)

Δεν θα το μάθω ποτέ μου...

Δηλαδή:
Με έμφαση: Γυρίζετε τον δίσκο μία, δύο, τρεις φορές και το χρηματοκιβώτιο ανοίγει.
Χωρίς έμφαση: Στριφογυρίστε τον ιδιοκτήτη μια, δυο, τρεις φορές και θα σας ανοίξει εκείνος το χρηματοκιβώτιο.



daeman said:


> Εκείνο δεν το λες με τίποτα: _μία του κλέφτη, δύο του κλέφτη... _:bored:


Και όμως, εγώ το λέω (ιδίως αν συμβεί κάτι πατατοειδές με την τρίτη) και επιπλέον, για έμφαση μετράω με τα δαχτυλάκια...


----------



## Themis (Apr 30, 2014)

Εγώ το έχω σταντάρει αρνητικά: το άτονο _μια _μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και αριθμητικό, ιδίως σε παγιωμένες εκφράσεις ή όταν το επιβάλλει ο ρυθμός της φράσης, αλλά το τονούμενο _μία_ το προτιμάω (εγώ, όχι όλος ο κόσμος) να είναι πάντα αριθμητικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2014)

Themis said:


> το άτονο _μια _μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και αριθμητικό, ιδίως σε παγιωμένες εκφράσεις ή όταν το επιβάλλει ο ρυθμός της φράσης, αλλά το τονούμενο _μία_ το προτιμάω (εγώ, όχι όλος ο κόσμος) να είναι πάντα αριθμητικό.


Πολύ καλά και λιτά το διατύπωσες!


----------

